# Hidradenitis Suppurativa/Carbuncles



## MissToodles (Jun 21, 2007)

Anyone else here have this condition? Apparently it's common in people with hormonal imbalances.

I'm not sure if I have it. I started developing carbuncles under my arms at a young age. Sometimes I get flareups which can be extremely painful. I do notice they tend to go away when I'm at a smaller size (less friction?) and eat healthier. I know my dad had them and he developed type II diabetes. I also have hashimoto's disease, which can suppress the immune system. What do you do for it?I notice using Dr. Bronner's or any type of natural soap helps. I also change my body scrubber once a week. I don't want the bacterial buildup affecting my already delicate skin. I also try to limit sugar/carbs (so hard at times!) and eat whole grains only. It's embarrassing but I somehow deal with it. But the pain is what really affects me and when I have a flareup, I'm miserable.

http://www.truenaturalweightloss.com/HSinfo.html


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jun 21, 2007)

I get these they are related to PCOS - and the more strict I am with my sugar intake the less of a problem I have.





MissToodles said:


> Anyone else here have this condition? Apparently it's common in people with hormonal imbalances.
> 
> I'm not sure if I have it. I started developing carbuncles under my arms at a young age. Sometimes I get flareups which can be extremely painful. I do notice they tend to go away when I'm at a smaller size (less friction?) and eat healthier. I know my dad had them and he developed type II diabetes. I also have hashimoto's disease, which can suppress the immune system. What do you do for it?I notice using Dr. Bronner's or any type of natural soap helps. I also change my body scrubber once a week. I don't want the bacterial buildup affecting my already delicate skin. I also try to limit sugar/carbs (so hard at times!) and eat whole grains only. It's embarrassing but I somehow deal with it. But the pain is what really affects me and when I have a flareup, I'm miserable.
> 
> http://www.truenaturalweightloss.com/HSinfo.html


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 21, 2007)

There are two links in the Health Library for HS. It's little-known, especially by doctors (?!?), and I question it's statistics with relation to this community - I personally know of at least 5-6 women suffering from it.


----------



## Michelle (Jun 21, 2007)

Toods, I used to get those prior to getting my sugars under control. My doc subscrived a liquid Cleocin-T, which is clindamycin phosphate topical solution 1% - when I would start to get one, I would begin applying the liquid and they'd go right away. Once my sugars were under control, however, I no longer had the problem. Do you monitor your glucose levels?


----------



## Tracyarts (Jun 21, 2007)

Yep, I used to have a very hard time with them when my blood sugar was not under tight control. The *only* thing that helped me in this regard was to bring my blood sugar under tight control and keep it there.

Tracy


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 21, 2007)

Last time I was tested with a monitor, it was 72. I don't have diabetes, but there is a history of diabetes on both sides of my family. What I do have is hypothyrodism, which can cause one to develop carbuncles.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 21, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> Last time I was tested with a monitor, it was 72. I don't have diabetes, but there is a history of diabetes on both sides of my family. What I do have is hypothyrodism, which can cause one to develop carbuncles.



72 is actually kinda low. (What time of day had you done this test? Was it before or after a meal?) 

And you can't do a one time test with someone's meter to determine if you have it. The best way is to get a fasting blood test in the morning at the Doc, and also have them test your urine as well for micro albumins, etc. 

Hyjack over....


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 21, 2007)

It was after a meal, in the morning, around 10 am. I'll see if I can find a cheap meter on ebay.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 21, 2007)

A good friend of mine (who is a ssbbw) gets the lesions on the back of her neck, where is has large deposits of fat...she always complained of the foul smelling pus and said that the pain is just awful.


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi,
this was discussed ages ago in this thread. I remembered it because I really learnt a lot about it from everyones comments. Well worth a read through...
Tracey xx


----------



## MLadyJ (Jun 29, 2007)

Miss T..I get or should I say got them myself for years. Mine were greatly reduced when I discovered I had diabetes and got my sugar under control. The other thing I did was switch deoderants..I now use a crystal deoderant that has no dyes or anti-perspiration ingredients. There are salts in the crystal that keep you from smelling and also keep bacteria from growing. Hope this helps.


----------

